# Επισκευή Οικιακών Μικροσυσκευών > Μικροσυσκευές Κουζίνας >  Προβλημα σε καφετιερα

## jason13

Καλημερα,σημερα το πρωι παω να φτιαξω καφε στη μηχανη του γαλλικου κ μολις παταω το κουμπι να ξεκινήση μου κανει ενα θόρυβο συνεχόμενο τικ,τικ,τικ,τικ παρα πολυ γρηγορα.Το θορυβο τον κανει συνεχεια μεχρι να ξαναπατήσω τον διακοπτη για να κλείσει.Φανταζομαι πως κατι κολλησε μεσα,κανας ρελες φανταζομαι.Εχετε να προτεινετε κατι για το τι μπορει να φταίει?Ευχαριστω,το μοντελο ειναι της Rowenta CT 278

----------


## jason13

Λοιπον την ανοιξα την καφετερια κ ειδα οτι εχει ενα ρελεδακι με τα κατοθι στοιχεια OKS3A-F15DC12V,15A 125VAC,12A 28VDC.Που μπορω να αγορασω ενα τετοιο ρελεδακι να το αντικαταστησω?

----------


## navar

> .Εχετε να προτεινετε κατι


 ναί !
σήμερα φτιάξε ένα μερακλίδικο ελληνικό !!!!


πέρα απο την πλάκα ! ρελε θα βρείς εύκολα στα μαγαζιά με ηλεκτρονικό εξοπλισμό !
απλά φοβάμαι πως δεν θα φταίει μόνο αυτό αλλα κάτι άλλο θα το εμποδίζει να οπλίσει !

----------


## jason13

Τελικα εφτιαξα νες καφε,τι αλλο μπορει να φταιει?Το τικ,τικ τικ τικ που μου κανει μου φενεται για μηχανικος θορυβος,οποτ λεω ρελες. Ανοίγω την καφετερια χτυπαω λιγο το ρελεδακι,βαζω στην πριζα την καφατιερα κ τωρα δεν κανει τπτ.Τι κοστος περιπου εχει ενας τετοιος ρελες?

----------


## jason13

Μηπως ξέρετε ποια μαγαζια μπορει να πουλανε αυτο το ρελεδακι?Δεν ξερω πως να το ζητησω,δηλ ειναι 12v ειναι dc or ac.Δεν εχω ασχοληθει κ δεν ξερω πως τα ζητάνε.Ευχαριστω

----------


## pantelisyzfr1

βγαλε φωτογραφία για να δούμε τι γραφεί απάνω

----------


## jason13

φωτο σημερα δεν μπορω αυριο ισως,παντως τα στοιχεια που γραφει πανω ειναι γραμμενα στο παραπανω ποστ

----------


## xampos

μάλλον η φωτογραφία που θές είναι αυτή http://oakbluffclassifieds.com/Funny...c-12V-15A.aspx

----------


## jason13

Οντως το ρελεδακι ειναι αυτο ακριβως που δειχνεις στη φωτο.Στην περιοχη μου δεν το βρηκα,Μαρκοπουλο-Κωροπι, οποτε αν ξερετε καποιο ηλεκτρονικο καταστηματα να το παρω θα ηταν ευχης εργο

----------


## johnkou

Το ρελεδακι που ειναι στην πλακετα μηπως δεν φταιει αυτο ή υπαρχει ψυχρη κολληση,αν το βρεις παρτο και εντελως πληροφοριακα η πλακετα κανει γυρω στα 30 ευρω.

----------


## navar

Πάντως γενικά μιλώντας !
οι καφετιέρες του Γαλλικού (και οχι espresso) είναι πάμφθηνες πλέον !
αναρωτιέμαι αξίζει να χάσεις και χρόνο και 30€ πχ για να την επισκευάσεις ?

----------


## jason13

Σε αυτο που λες δεν εχεις δικιο κ το εχω πολυσκευτη κι εγω,να παω να παρω μια καινουργια.Αλλα η συγκεκριμενη κοστιζει τωρα 70Ε,το δοχειο ειναι θερμος κ ανεβαζει το κοστος.Αν,λεω αν βρω τον ρελε κ ειναι σε λογικο κοστος θα τον φτιαξω,ειδαλως δε το συζητάω παω για καινουργια

----------


## ΣΑΡΑΚΗΝΟΣ

> Το ρελεδακι που ειναι στην πλακετα μηπως δεν φταιει αυτο ή υπαρχει ψυχρη κολληση,αν το βρεις παρτο και εντελως πληροφοριακα η πλακετα κανει γυρω στα 30 ευρω.


  Η πλακέτα δεν κάνει 30 ευρώ είναι ποιο φτηνή.

----------


## johnkou

Απο κει που παιρνω τα ανταλλακτικα εγω τοσο την εχει,τωρα αν την εχει καποιος 5ευρω λιγοτερα δεν ξερω.

----------


## Βαγγέλης Ε

> Η πλακέτα δεν κάνει 30 ευρώ είναι ποιο φτηνή.


 καλημέρα και καλή χρονιά, ξέρεις μήπως που μπορώ να βρώ την πλακέτα αυτή?
έχω δύο καφατιέρες ίδιεσ και ι μία έκαψε ρελε, αλλα θα πάρω όλη την πλακέτα...για καλού κακού...είναι πολύ καλή συσκευή...αξίζει τα λεφτά της...

----------


## mystaki g

> μία έκαψε ρελε,


 αφου εχεις 2 γιατι δεν το βγαζεις απο την αλλη πλακετα

----------


## Arist

> καλημέρα και καλή χρονιά, ξέρεις μήπως που μπορώ να βρώ την πλακέτα αυτή?
> έχω δύο καφατιέρες ίδιεσ και ι μία έκαψε ρελε, αλλα θα πάρω όλη την πλακέτα...για καλού κακού...είναι πολύ καλή συσκευή...αξίζει τα λεφτά της...


Καταρχάς γειά σας και Χρόνια Πολλά!

Έχω και εγώ πρόβλημα με αυτή την καφετιέρα. Συγκεκριμένα δεν ανταποκρίνεται καθόλου αλλά ούτε κάνει κάποιο θόρυβο. Ανοίγοντάς την πρόσεξα πως στην πλακέτα πάνω 2 αντιστάσεις ειναι καμένες. Σκεφτόμουν πως αν τις άλλαζα ίσως διορθωνόταν το πρόβλημα αλλα και πάλι ίσως κάποια άλλα μέρη όπως το ρελέ η το ολοκληρωμένο που έχει έχουν επίσης πρόβλημα. 
Βρίσκοντας λοιπόν μια καινούρια πλακέτα φαίνεται πως είναι η καλύτερη λύση μιας και η καφετιέρα είναι ακόμα σχεδόν αχρησιμοποίητη και δεν είναι και πολύ φθηνή καινούρια. Μήπως ξέρετε που θα μπορούσα να ψάξω και να βρώ μία σε καλή τιμή? Ή σε κάποιο κατάστημα στην περιοχή της Θεσσαλονίκης ή κάπου οnline?

Ευχαριστώ πολύ!

Άρης

----------


## Βαγγέλης Ε

> αφου εχεις 2 γιατι δεν το βγαζεις απο την αλλη πλακετα


 ... καλημέρα, γιατι, απλά χρησιμοποιώ και τις δύο, τη μία στο γραφείο και την άλλη στο σπίτι...
καμία ιδέα που μπορώ να βρώ ανταλακτική πλακέτα?

----------


## navar

> ... καλημέρα, γιατι, απλά χρησιμοποιώ και τις δύο, τη μία στο γραφείο και την άλλη στο σπίτι...
> καμία ιδέα που μπορώ να βρώ ανταλακτική πλακέτα?


 την περίπτωση να επισκευάσεις την παλιά πλακέτα δεν την σκέφτεσαι καθόλου ?

----------


## studio52

Καλησπερα αν δεν εχεις πεταξει η δεν εχεις επισκευασει την καφετιερα βαγγελη υπαρχει η πλακετα και στοιχιζει 21 ευρω . θα την βρεις στο καταστημα ΛΥΜΠΕΡΗΣ  ΣΕΡΒΙΣ ΟΙΚΙΑΚΩΝ ΜΙΚΡΟΣΥΣΚΕΥΩΝ οδος 28ης Οκτωβριου 4 Ν. ΙΩΝΙΑ .  εκει δουλευω ως τεχνικος και αν περιμενεις λιγο σου την φτιαχνω επιτοπου.  αυτο ισχυει και για τον φιλο JASON 13 απο το πορτο ραφτη, το τηλ. του καταστηματος ειναι  210 2796031 ωρες καταστηματων .

----------


## manoyst1

> Καλησπερα αν δεν εχεις πεταξει η δεν εχεις επισκευασει την καφετιερα βαγγελη υπαρχει η πλακετα και στοιχιζει 21 ευρω . θα την βρεις στο καταστημα ΛΥΜΠΕΡΗΣ  ΣΕΡΒΙΣ ΟΙΚΙΑΚΩΝ ΜΙΚΡΟΣΥΣΚΕΥΩΝ οδος 28ης Οκτωβριου 4 Ν. ΙΩΝΙΑ .  εκει δουλευω ως τεχνικος και αν περιμενεις λιγο σου την φτιαχνω επιτοπου.  αυτο ισχυει και για τον φιλο JASON 13 απο το πορτο ραφτη, το τηλ. του καταστηματος ειναι  210 2796031 ωρες καταστηματων .




Έχω ακριβώς το ίδιο πρόβλημα.Μου έκαψε τις δυο αντιστάσεις με αποτέλεσμα να μην μπορώ να ξεχωρίσω ποσά ohm είναι.Εβαλα δυο αντιστάσεις μια 3,3κ και μια 10ohm το ρελε έκανε
 τακ τακ και μετα εβγαλε καπνο.Μηπως ξέρεις ποσα ohm ειναι οι αντιστασεις ;πηρα το ρελε θα το αλαξω αυριο ελπιζω να φταιει αυτο.

----------

